# Is this bike overpriced?



## Bryant Palomino (Jul 6, 2013)

Sharp Giant Road Bike - Working perfectly!!

He's selling it his giant for $500. It has some really great parts to it, but idk if its overpriced or not. I really want to know what you guys think. He told me that the lowest he'll go is $460 is that fair?


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Bryant Palomino said:


> Sharp Giant Road Bike - Working perfectly!!
> 
> He's selling it his giant for $500. It has some really great parts to it, but idk if its overpriced or not. I really want to know what you guys think. He told me that the lowest he'll go is $460 is that fair?


This bike is at least 8 yrs old. It was originally sold for about $650. According to my used bike calculations: $650/10 = 65....65 X 8 = $520...$650-$520 = *$130 *...That would mean that this used aluminum bike is overpriced by at least $330 ...However, if it looks good and doesn't have many scratches, I'd most probably be willing to pay $250 tops!


----------

